# Dedicated To Lemax



## ravenvampire

Hi , can anyone in the UK give me advise on using US lemax buildings and what power transformers etc I need.


----------



## malcolm uk

ravenvampire said:


> Hi , can anyone in the UK give me advise on using US lemax buildings and what power transformers etc I need.


you can buy adaptors in the uk buddy 

i usually pick mine up from mill race garden centre they have a great range of lemax stuff in stock


----------

